# Are there any known issues with Bergamont or Lemon oil?



## smeetree (Sep 17, 2014)

These are essential oils.
And with regard to making a cold process soap. 

Thank you


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 17, 2014)

Lemon Oil itself does not hold well in cp. Lemongrass and litsea will hold up nicely. Bergamot I find to be very mild so I usually use it in a mix


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 17, 2014)

Bergamot is my favorite citrus EO!  Bergamot is considered as a top note, but it holds pretty well in CP by itself. However, it's so pricey that I blend it with other EOs like sweet orange(other citrus EOs), lavender or/and ylang ylang.


----------



## smeetree (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. How many total oz of EO would you add to a 43oz batch of soap?

Also, when you say lemon doesn't hold well do you mean the scent fades, or does it actually cause issues like seizing to the soap?


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 17, 2014)

smeetree said:


> Thanks guys. How many total oz of EO would you add to a 43oz batch of soap?
> 
> Also, when you say lemon doesn't hold well do you mean the scent fades, or does it actually cause issues like seizing to the soap?



Hey smeetree, 

A few issues real quick:



Be sure to get bergeptene free Bergamot EO
Citruses are photosensitizers so adding more EO to survive the cold process is not necessarily a good thing thus:
Switch your batch from CP to HP and by using the HP method you will need less.
However, citrus is still a photosensitizer and some people are allergic to it.
Lemon EO fades fast its true, but you can grate a few lemon rinds in your recipe to kick it up. Preserve the rinds with a little vitamin E (not too much since there is such thing as vit E overdose). And use a binder like kaolin clay to anchor your scent and you will be better off than just dumping in Lemon EO. <Kaolin mixed in oil, stirred, then EO in the emulsion works too>
The flashpoints of these two are relatively low so to prevent cookoff when mixing and saponifying, and to prevent slight seize, mix at a lower temp. preferably room temp.
Hope this helps you. I am sure there are differing views but this can be a good starting point. Good luck to you.


----------



## lsg (Sep 17, 2014)

You can use litsea cubeba as an anchor for you citrus essential oils.  I use from .5 oz to 1 oz of essential oils per pound of oils, depending on the essential oil.


----------



## smeetree (Sep 17, 2014)

I mixed the lemon with lavender (instead of bergamot) and it smells a bit odd. I'm hoping as the lemon fades it helps it out.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 17, 2014)

*How many total oz of EO would you add to a 43oz batch of soap?
*

I use bergamot EO @ 0.7oz - 1 oz PPO.


----------



## smeetree (Sep 17, 2014)

> Be sure to get bergeptene free Bergamot EO



Is this because of allergies? 

I use the one from Now Foods. I think it has bergeptene in it.


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2014)

Bergeptene is a chemical in bergamot oil that causes phototoxicity.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bulk Apothecary has a nice bergaptene free (sp?) bergamot.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Sep 18, 2014)

I would let people know not to go in the sun for 2-3 hours after using bergamot.  Especially children/todlers and never use it on infants.


----------

